# Rectus Recession



## codedog (Dec 22, 2008)

Patient had a rt  lateral rectus recession and rt mdial rectus recession , s. Would I code  67312 or 67311 and 67312. booking stated 
67311, 67312 AND 67331


----------



## ldolyak (Jan 9, 2009)

*Laura*

You would just use 67312 RT


----------

